# Mosquito Creek Lake



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

FYI for anyone heading out.
Mosquito Creek Lake
The lake level is currently being drawn down to elevation 897.0 to accomidate construction of a breakwall at the Rt. 88 Causeway Boat Launch. The goal is to reach the elevation of 897, which is 2 feet below winter pool, by mid-January. In Feb 2012 the lake level will begin to slowly rise to its normal winter pool elevation of 899.2.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

break wall will be a good thing some times its hard loading and luanching with the wind blowing.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Good to know. Thanks for the info! A wall is a great idea for that little ramp.
That extra two foot draw down will help concentrate fish if we ever get ice.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

ice??????what is this mythical ice you speak of!Bah all nonsense and magical gibberish,no one can walk on water!!!!!!!At least not this year.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

its about time, i know theyve wanted to do this for a few years now. i wonder if they will allow shore fishing from it?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow! About time. That'll be NICE!
Wouldn't it be great if they used bricks & or concrete chunks,,, like the marina on the South East side, or the inner breakwalls at the bula beach?
That would make some dandy structure for the crappies, Bass & baitfish.

Our luck,,, they'll make it shaped like a pyramid ^. Pointed concrete with barbed wire on top!!  (just kidd'n)


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Doboy said:


> Wow! About time. That'll be NICE!
> Wouldn't it be great if they used bricks & or concrete chunks,,, like the marina on the South East side, or the inner breakwalls at the bula beach?
> That would make some dandy structure for the crappies, Bass & baitfish.
> 
> Our luck,,, they'll make it shaped like a pyramid ^. Pointed concrete with barbed wire on top!!  (just kidd'n)


hahaah, seriously, your right too, hopefully they will make it "fishy"


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

Is raising the lake 2 feet in February goin to effect the ice on Milton, or Berlin or Westbranch....they're gonna have to drain water out of them to raise Mosquito right? Seems like that might make the ice unsafe


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey FireMurph:

Do you know if they plan on doing anything with the ramps? Maybe adding more lanes?.......or even cleaning out the third lane that is useless because it is filled with sand and debris?


----------



## just fishin (Jan 5, 2006)

No effect they do not feed mosquito.


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

If we get as much rain as we did last year there will be no problem filling it up.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I have launched the boat there before when white caps were actually rolling onto and over the launch ramp. A break wall will be nice


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

CatchNrelease said:


> Is raising the lake 2 feet in February goin to effect the ice on Milton, or Berlin or Westbranch....they're gonna have to drain water out of them to raise Mosquito right? Seems like that might make the ice unsafe


 Mosquito is north of all 3 of these lakes and fed by mosquito creek. Has nothing to do with these 3 lakes. Mosquito creek (south of the dam) does eventually empty into the Mahoning river in Niles which is downstream of these 3 lakes. They will simply slow the flow out of the dam. They can't stop the flow completely because its used as a water source for the city of Warren.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

And by the way,Tom,speaking of "south of the dam", have you been there lately?? & are they cooperating with you? As I recall,,This is usually your time down at the tail-waters there,isn't it?? Any how,, anytime there is an "improvement project",with ACOE/ODNR,STATE PARKS-DIV. it does materialize,, that which are announced publicly,,, this sounds like a sure thing & a needed addition. I hope it does happen... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sonar said:


> And by the way,Tom,speaking of "south of the dam", have you been there lately?? & are they cooperating with you? As I recall,,This is usually your time down at the tail-waters there,isn't it?? Any how,, anytime there is an "improvement project",with ACOE/ODNR,STATE PARKS-DIV. it does materialize,, that which are announced publicly,,, this sounds like a sure thing & a needed addition. I hope it does happen... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


Only hit the spillway once this winter so far. One little walleye and a perch on a minnow below a slip bobber floated right down the chute.


----------

